# 6x9 additions



## Mitica100 (Apr 21, 2005)

I just won two bids on two 6x9 cameras, an AGFA Billy Record C (I believe with the Gauthier shutter) and a Kodak Six 20. Can't wait to get them and do the cleaning, revamping... :mrgreen: 

The AGFA takes softer pictures, I understand, it's got a weird lens on, but I've seen some nice shots on the web, besides it was very cheap.

Oh well...  Tax refund money. :mrgreen:


----------



## ferny (Apr 21, 2005)

> The AGFA takes softer pictures, I understand, it's got a weird lens on, but I've seen some nice shots on the web, besides it was very cheap.


What's weird about the lens? 

Good buys, if that's what you want. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 21, 2005)

It's called Jgestar or Jgetar. The aperture is either 6.3 or 8.8. Go figure!...


----------



## terri (Apr 21, 2005)

Post pics of the new kids!!!   I wanna see!    :mrgreen: 

All my tax money is going to the air conditioning guy this year...it's so depressing.    :thumbdown:   But at least my darkroom will stay cool and dry.    :mrgreen:


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 21, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Post pics of the new kids!!! I wanna see! :mrgreen:
> 
> All my tax money is going to the air conditioning guy this year...it's so depressing. :thumbdown: But at least my darkroom will stay cool and dry. :mrgreen:


 

Well... Let me fetch some generic photos from Google...




This is the AGFA Billy Record, although the one I got has the Art Deco nickel sides.  And I believe it's another shutter altogether, a Gauthier.
​



And that's the Six 20, apparently made in the UK.​I'll deliver better pics when they arrive.
​


----------



## terri (Apr 21, 2005)

> the one I got has the Art Deco nickel sides


  Ha, I bet it looks awesome!   

Looking forward to seeing them!


----------

